# A simple test (Signatures Now Show Only Once)



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2004)

Part the first.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2004)

Part the second.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2004)

Success.  What was I testing?  A modification to the system that blocks signatures from showing more than once per page in threads.  It works, so this is what it means folks - your signature will only be displayed once per page. This is particularly useful with some of the larger sigs like, admittedly, mine.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 7, 2004)

Dude! Oh, nice usability hack. Does it slow anything down?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2004)

For a moment I have read "once per thread", but this way, it should work great!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Dude! Oh, nice usability hack. Does it slow anything down?




Nope.  Strictly speaking it isn't a "hack" because it is accomplished by modifying the display templates - no code modification necessary.  In fact, it should speed the server up a hair since the transfer of duplicate signatures is cut out.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 8, 2004)

Then bravo!


----------



## Zappo (Jul 8, 2004)

Good! Now I no longer have to remember turning the sig off.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 8, 2004)

Excellent! I'll be turning the sigs back on for myself, now.


----------



## BSF (Jul 8, 2004)

Michael, you rock!  I have been wondering if there were a way to do that.  I am notoriously bad about clicking "Post" as soon as I finish typing, without clicking to turn my .sig off.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Dude! Oh, nice usability hack.




Couldn't agree more, since I can never remember to turn mine off, nice job MM.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 8, 2004)

Great work! Now if you could only fix it so sessions last longer - it's a bit annoying when you write a long post, and find that once it's posted, your session timed out so now everything except what's been written the last ten minutes or so is marked read...


----------



## Gez (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice. Not that _my_ sig really needed that, though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2004)

Per page, the the sig would show on page 2, 3, and so on but only once...cool!


----------



## JimAde (Jul 8, 2004)

This rocks.  

Hint: If your sig is taller than your avatar, you needed this


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 9, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Chacal (Jul 9, 2004)

Excellent job !

Chacal


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 10, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Excellent! I'll be turning the sigs back on for myself, now.




Ditto here - very nice work Bard of the Spoon.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> This rocks.
> 
> Hint: If your sig is taller than your avatar, you needed this




Physician, heal thyself!


----------



## Nifft (Jul 10, 2004)

Yay! As a big-sig-hater, I luuuuuuuurve you! 

 -- N


----------



## Nifft (Jul 10, 2004)

... but I also feel the urge to test it...   

 -- N


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 10, 2004)

bah, i dont like it
sigs never bothered me.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 10, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> bah, i dont like it
> sigs never bothered me.




Says the person with the 15 line sig...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 11, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> bah, i dont like it
> sigs never bothered me.



You _are_ aware you're not the only person here, right?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> bah, i dont like it
> sigs never bothered me.




Which makes sense, because your sig sometimes ends up being longer than most (like now.) Long and colorful sigs are annoying to a lot of folks, and this seems like a good compromise.

Remember, folks; even with this, your sig should never be shown if it's longer than the post you're making.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 12, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Remember, folks; even with this, your sig should never be shown if it's longer than the post you're making.




Now _that_ would be a brilliant bit of code! 

 -- N


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 12, 2004)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Now _that_ would be a brilliant bit of code!
> 
> -- N




Possible, but server intensive.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 12, 2004)

Are there any plans to add this feature to the Stealth mode?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 12, 2004)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Are there any plans to add this feature to the Stealth mode?




Ack, forgot - stealth has it's own postbit templates.  Russ is working on something for the moment, so I can't make any changes to the system until he's done, then I'll migrate it over.

Edit: Added to Stealth.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 12, 2004)

Great work as always, Michael.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 14, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Possible, but server intensive.




How much are new servers? 

 -- N


----------

